
FCC imposes ISP privacy rules - edgall
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/10/isps-will-soon-have-to-ask-you-before-sharing-private-data-with-advertisers/
======
grzm
From the article:

 _" The new privacy rules require ISPs to get opt-in consent from consumers
before sharing Web browsing data and other private information with
advertisers and other third parties. The rules apply both to home Internet
service providers like Comcast and mobile data carriers like Verizon Wireless.
The commission's Democratic majority ensured the rules' passage in a 3-2 vote,
with Republicans dissenting."_

I don't consider myself a privacy nut, but I have a hard time imagining why
this is so controversial, that it splits so strongly along party lines.

Here's the crux of it, it seems:

 _" Internet providers shouldn't face stricter rules than websites like Google
and Facebook, which are regulated separately by the Federal Trade Commission,
they said."

"Wheeler argues that ISPs are uniquely capable of collecting consumers'
Internet traffic because they can monitor everything that goes over the
connection and because it is difficult for customers to switch ISPs."_

I'd prefer to see stronger consumer protection for companies gathering
consumer data, rather than relatively weaken them for ISPs.

------
dmfdmf
Up next; FCC Censorship rules.

